# I want to move out but...



## Betrayed24 (Dec 9, 2011)

I just filed for divorce after finding out my husband cheated on me with a MAN he met off craigslist (sick i know) & i want to move out it is hell here all we do is fight, he thinks what he did is "not the end of the world". we have a 2 yr old and my lawyer told me to stay for now cz if i take her out of home he could file a motion to make me bring her back n keep me out. Anyone else been thro this is there a way i could move out , has anyone else done it? I cant take it anymore
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes I went through something similar. I moved out with my 3.5 yr old son when I found out that my husband was having an affair. My husband had his attorny call an emergency hearing and the judge ordered me to return our son to the family home (where I husband still was). 

I was lucky because my husband was in medical school and he needed a baby sitter so went over to watch my son and by the end of the second week I announced that I had moved back in and I had my attorney drop the divorce papers. 

If I had not had that window of babysitting to get back into the house I would have lost custody of my son to a abusive man.

Do not move out. Stay in the family home with your child.

Have your husband move out of the master bedroom. If he will not then you move into another room.

Picking up sex partners on craigs list is a very good way to get some pretty bad std's.


----------

